# Theory on morning sickness



## PitaKat

Ran across this yesterday and thought some of you would find it interesting :flower: My own experience has followed this, so before I get pregnant again I'll be revisiting this in an attempt to avoid morning sickness!

https://stevenandersonfamily.blogspot.com/2013/11/the-cause-and-cure-of-morning-sickness.html?m=1


----------



## Twag

I was told by my GP that if your mother had morning sickness then you will also suffer from morning sickness as will your daughter (if you have one) it follows down the female side of the family and this has rang true for my family :thumbup:

I had bad morning sickness with my son and then with my daughter I had HG :sick: not fun

Interesting article though would be interesting to see if it works :shrug:


----------



## LoveCakes

Neither me nor my mum (or MIL) had any morning sickness. I've no sisters so not sure if it's a coincidence but I was very glad of it!


----------



## PitaKat

That's interesting, I hadn't heard that it could be genetic that way. My mom had morning sickness (not mild, but not HG either) with all her 6 kids. I believe her last was the worst. 

I had 8 weeks of mild MS with my first, virtually _none_ with my second, and 12 weeks of MS (not mild, but not horrible) with this one.

Unfortunately I didn't find this article until after the MS was pretty much over, so I haven't tried it out yet, but for the next baby I definitely will!


----------



## nicoleandbump

Super late to this, but thanks for the link! The article is very interesting. I've always felt like morning sickness is a sign of imbalance in the body, and feel like the authors' theory of MS backs this up. 

To add to the conversation above: my mom had no morning sickness with her 3 kids, her mom only had some sickness with the 1st of her 8, and I had about 16 weeks of MS with my child :/


----------

